# Charity....is What Thm Is All About...



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

Especially around this time of year, one begins to think about charity.
In a way, charity is what this site is all about- and it is why it was started.
The idea is that people who have a lot of knowledge, like most of you guys, should be charitable to those of us who know little, if nothing. And that is precisely what has happened on this forum.
Those of you who know, have been kind to those of us who don't.

It's a beautiful thing, really...

Some people, of course, are not very charitable:
Ex: http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/72020-OT-Broken-Leg-needs-help

Ability doesn't always equate with charity, unfortunately. 
Fortunately, there are many talented and charitable people on this forum to keep it going well.
We can always, always, always use more! So please join if you haven't and participate if you haven't.

In church, they mention that religion isn't about a building, a liturgy, or a ceremony. It's about living like Jesus or whatever God you believe in. It's about spreading the word in what you do, and to who.
Let's continue our mission in that spirit.


----------



## David S (Nov 26, 2016)

Nels, that link is so sad.  Especially this time of year.  If people are suspect or don't want to give out personal information then that is fine, but why do they feel it is necessary to post their mean spirited comments.

You and your team have managed to build the most enjoyable forum that I have ever visited.  It is not only the charitable giving of members time and experience, but the entire atmosphere.  No belittling, sarcasm, mean spirited remarks etc.  Totally inclusive regardless of our experience or knowledge.

And regarding religion, I always try to "love thy neighbour".

I would never hesitate to assist a member here if I had the ability.

Keep up the good work.

David


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks, David.  The staff and members here are tops. I can just sit back and let them run things. A lot of people can make things. Only certain people can teach others to do it with patience and tact like they do.

When I saw that thread, I was disgusted, but not surprised.  I tried to reach out to some of them years ago, and was kicked down.  Drop dead mean, that is  what they are.  What's shocking is that they have no problem posting those responses to a guy who has rods sticking out of his leg. Mike Schoen was the worst, telling his whole financial history, his 800 credit score, and explaining why he won't give anything . Brian Rupnow asked the injured guy if he lived in Nigeria or Somalia. I'm glad that thread is up for people to see who their dealing with.

The positive thing is that I felt so bad about it that I did what I should and gave him something .


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow. Long story short, I have been reminded yet again why I seldom visit HSM.

It is a very humbling experience to be down on your luck and have to ask for help. I've been there, and it is not fun. It certainly changes one's outlook on life in general, and teaches one to be grateful for what one has. I don't know who to feel more sorry for: the gentleman requesting the help or the ones that responded in such a negative fashion.


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

If you're ever down on your luck, don't ask Paul Schoen for a break:

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/72020-OT-Broken-Leg-needs-help/page4

#38PStechPaul
Location
USA MD 21030

I would help if I had more money, but my AGI for 2015 was only about $14,000 and I had $12,000 in itemized deductions, and $4000 exemptions, so I'm officially below poverty level. My SSA of almost $20,000 (including Medicare) helps a lot, but I'm still living pretty close to the bone. I've always lived frugally, and always had some money in the bank plus other investments, and I've lived debt-free since I paid off my mortgage(s) twenty years ago. I also have over 800 credit score so I could borrow money if I needed it for emergencies.

So, many times in the past, people have asked me for help with money or for investment in their business, and usually I have not been burned (too badly), but I have never had to beg for or borrow money (except for house/land purchases), and the only "charity" I ever received was living at my mother's house rent free while I built my business (while also paying a mortgage on my own house, which was being renovated). So I always had a "cushion" to fall back on in case of emergencies, usually enough to live (frugally) for a year or two without income.

Still, I feel compassion and I am willing to make a small donation, but last time I looked, the fund was well on its way to meeting its modest goal. Good luck on your recovery, and hopefully you will be able to regain adequate employment once you heal. And be careful! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 223996

http://pauleschoen.com/pix/PM08_P76_P54.png
Paul: www.peschoen.com
P S Technology, Inc. www.pstech-inc.com
and Muttley www.muttleydog.com

Now you can see why he is single for life, runs a solo business, and hangs out there. He could be the world's greatest machinist, I still wouldn't want to be around him.

After he went off on me on that forum without even knowing me,  I banned his email address .  If I didn't want to give, I wouldn't . But to post stuff like that, it's ,  it's just inhuman .


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

Agreed!!

He would have been better off just saying nothing.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like he is doing better than I did with go fund me...I got nada. My leg break is similar to the pic Frank Ford put up, except I got more hardware. Those fund raising campaigns are not all they are cracked up to be, IMO. They were ZERO help to me. After about 3 months they arbitrarily closed my accounts, one with a little money in it that they never would allow me to withdraw. I don't recommend them. They would not even clarify why they were closing the accounts. Said it was against their policy to discuss their rules.  I even went back and tried again, no dice. I think they want high profile cases where big bucks are involved so they get more in commission. I still can't work, but I can at least walk, albeit with a healthy limp.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 26, 2016)

If anyone wants to donate thru PayPal, his email is, louisrfnauto@yahoo.com

Here's what I said to him as I sent him a donation.

"I hope this will help you out.  I received wind of this over on the Hobby-Machinist Forum where i'm a member, 4GSR.  We encourage you to come over to H-M, become a member and participate with us.  You will get treated with a warm welcome.  My God be with you and your health get's better.  Ken Stokley."

I have never in my whole life read how cold people can get as most commented over there!  I hope he leaves there!

Ken


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony ,

I noticed that your gofundme.com account was closed.


Louis raised $845 of $2100 with 25 people in 7 days.

I would like you to reopen the account .  If not,  I will open it for you. Then I will send a message that you write up to all 18000 members. Then to the 1500 contacts on the linkedin account.

Let me know when it's open and the message is ready.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony,

Send me your email, I know I have it here somewhere just can't find it, and I'll be glad to send a little funds.  Ken


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

Ken,

I couldn't agree with you more.

It's surprising people like Frank Ford, who is a good guy, want to hang around there.

On the other hand, I guess there is something to "being accepted " by a tough crowd. I wanted those people to accept me and welcome me there. Then I wanted them to come here. I reached out to Paul Schoen and Brian Rupnow.

After that thread, I have nothing but disdain for all of them. George Bull doesn't even realize how bad it makes him and his magazine, Westin Bye, and everyone on his site look. I'd have deleted all but the first post.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 26, 2016)

Being accepted by a tough crowd is only bluster for the weak. They seem to think that being tough is a good thing. Sure, when you need to be tough about taking a stand for what is right, tough is good, but not tough for the sake of showing it as a perceived strength. Remember, Jesus wept. Anyone you know tougher than Jesus?


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> ...... Jesus wept. Anyone you know tougher than Jesus?



My mother-in-law... She is a devout Baptist Christian and can recite every verse in the bible! And then some... She needs our prayers, too.


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

It takes someone tough to give himself up for others. Jesus died for all of us. We're supposed to live like Jesus, but we all know how tough it is.

I've been punished many times for opening my mouth for what I thought was right. I lost a promotion  for 7 years. Cost me $56,000. Because I came out in public against a lying, piece of crap politician  (from my own party.) No one agrees, but I think it was worth it.  I'd do it again. 

But with it all, I've never, ever, written a diatribe like the one at HSM to avoid making a $5 donation. That's all he asked for, and Paul Schoen goes off about his financial conditions and 800 credit score. That's sick.

Btw, Louis joined here, and I approved him.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 26, 2016)

Glad to have him here. He will be welcomed.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Glad he joined.  I think he will like it here.  God works in unique ways.  
Ken


----------



## brav65 (Nov 26, 2016)

Having read through this I have to say Bravo to the men on this forum!  I am a "tough construction guy" who has had his share of tough times.  I was raised to share what you had with whoever needed it period.  If that meant a loaf of bread or $1000 then you did it, as you never knew when you might be the person who needed help.  As was mentioned above, it is hard enough for a man to ask for help, why make him feel even worse by the pathetic commentary shown in those posts.  Another thing I was raised to live by was if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all!  Thanks for the great place to hang out Nels and thanks to all the administrators for their help.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 26, 2016)

Brooks, this place is what we all are making of it. It just happens that we have a group of mostly like-minded people who have come together. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. To me, it shows that there is a level of maturity still out there to be found. It's obviously not in abundance on the other machining sites.


----------



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm born and raised in NYC.  You know what they say about us. We're rude , tough , uncaring ,  insensitive . 

Last year around this time, I went to Holy Apostles Soup kitchen to volunteer . There were so many people helping out, I had to fight for a spot. I was on the scrape line. That's where you clean the trays. One coworker was eating all the apples that people left.  I looked around. The diners weren't bums. They were regular people having a rough time. One guy was carrying a briefcase. He had a newspaper with the classifieds .  All kinds of people need help.  One day, God forbid, it may be us.


----------



## royesses (Nov 27, 2016)

Nels said:


> Especially around this time of year, one begins to think about charity.
> In a way, charity is what this site is all about- and it is why it was started.
> The idea is that people who have a lot of knowledge, like most of you guys, should be charitable to those of us who know little, if nothing. And that is precisely what has happened on this forum.
> Those of you who know, have been kind to those of us who don't.
> ...


Nels,
         Is there an account for Tony that will accept paypal? Maybe a donation button here like for the subscriptions? I'm trying to figure out how to send him a donation.


Thank You
Roy


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

https://www.gofundme.com/TonyWells

*Broken Leg - Can't Work- Need Help!*

View attachment 224202


Hi, my name is Tony Wells. I am 56 years old and have a family of 3. I work for myself in (my own) small machine shop.

Unfortunately, on April 14, I fell in my home and broke my leg. I had to undergo surger
y as this was the upper (thigh) leg bone. It did not break clean, so the doctors had to use a plate and some screws to hold everything in position while it heals.

View attachment 224203

I am not allowed to put pressure on my left leg at all. I use a walker to get around, but it is very difficult to leave my home. Using a walker has resulted in nerve damage in my hands. This may be permanent.

For the next few months I will not be able to do any work at all. I have not set foot in my shop since I broke my leg. I have no cash reserves and am broke. Please help me make it until I can get back on my feet. I need your help badly.

I thank you in advance for your kindness. God Bless You!

Thank you!

View attachment 219261


View attachment 219262


----------



## jjtgrinder (Nov 27, 2016)

I am of the opinion that a small monthly amount ,from those willing to give, would not impact any of us that much.
This would help get him through this difficulty.


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

I believe that PayPal allows you to set up a monthly subscription .


----------



## jjtgrinder (Nov 27, 2016)

Which email is best?  Hotmail.com or live.com?


----------



## royesses (Nov 27, 2016)

Just tried to donate at go fund me after giving cc info and submit it says there is an issue with the organizers account that the organizer has been emailed a resolution.
Guess I'll try the PayPal route.


----------



## David S (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes and I tried Paypal and it said "we can't send your payment right now.  If this keeps up contact paypal.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 27, 2016)

David S said:


> Yes and I tried Paypal and it said "we can't send your payment right now.  If this keeps up contact paypal.
> David


Hi David,
try this email thru paypal, it worked last night
tcwells@hotmail.com


----------



## David S (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks Mike.  I was using the @live.com email address that Nelson sent out.  I guess that one isn't set up.

I did try the hotmail account and it worked.

I hope we can all muster up enough to help Tony though this period.

David


----------



## royesses (Nov 27, 2016)

The PayPal account worked for me.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Nov 27, 2016)

Paypal using the hotmail account works fine.


----------



## brav65 (Nov 27, 2016)

I was able to use the live account last night. I hope that Tony is able to get access to the funds.


----------



## Bill W. (Nov 27, 2016)

I tried the Go Fund Me at first and was rejected.  Went to PayPal, sent the donation to tcwells@hotmail.com and it worked fine.


----------



## eastokie (Dec 21, 2016)

December update,Thanks for all the encouraging words and support, greatly appreciated,, i am doing good , can walk without cane, not very far,still cant sit at computer for more than 30 min,still need to get leg to bend all the way back to my butt , it just wont bend, doc said  a month ago if no real progress by middle of jan when i see him next ,, they will put me under and FORCE it to bend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..sounds like some major soreness to me, anyone know about that ???  i still need donations, made it more thank half way now, had to fix truck and winterize house, spent more than i thought i would this month.replace rusty hardware on drum brakes !!!!! that slotted washer that u have to push in and twist , rusted out and pulled through ,brake shoe tilted and all the fluid ran out., fun job replacing and putting all back together in 60 degree temp.  anyone here in OKC  ???? pm me and we can meet and eat some where.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 22, 2016)

eastokie,

Glad thing are looking up for you.  Wish I was a little closer, I'd buy you lunch! 

Come hang out more often and get to know us.  Your always welcome to participate in any of the discussions that happen here.

Ken


----------



## eastokie (Jan 24, 2017)

Jan 23 update, doing better, walking ok, just not far, i went to the mall, got further than i thought, then a little pain and tired too, sat f 15 and made it back to truck just fine.had a bad tooth pulled the 11th, found 20 free clinics here in OKC , but they all full up for about a month,had to spend 142$ at OU dental school,jaw really swelled up, could hardly eat,almost no swelling now, having to work with jaw to get it open more, no pain !!!! man that tooth pain is worse than breaking my leg..no sleep f 2 days..oh well..we survived our ice storm just fine, north of us got it bad..i need some help, i have a utility cutoff friday, i have 1/2 to pay, i have some things FS on craigslist and my old odd job ads too, but things are really slow after the holidays,any donation is greatly appreciated, my e-mail is -----louisrfnauto@yahoo.com for those wanting to do pay pal,its faster ,and i get all the donation..Thanks again to all..


----------



## eastokie (Feb 6, 2017)

Feb 6 update,walking more, no pain at all ,knee just feels strange,have tried walking and standing for more than an hour, and just cant do that, so getting a PT job, will have to wait, i go to doc end of this month,,,i can do odd jobs , i have a old 4x4 truck,,(yard work,junk hauling,scrap metal,rental cleanouts)if anyone knows about anything PM me,i check here every day.i need help , i still have 2 bills from Jan to pay, had to do a payment plan with the electric co.if you can only dontate 5 or 10$ that will help, just use pay pal for small donations,e -mail above.Thanks.louis


----------



## royesses (Feb 6, 2017)

eastokie said:


> Feb 6 update,walking more, no pain at all ,knee just feels strange,have tried walking and standing for more than an hour, and just cant do that, so getting a PT job, will have to wait, i go to doc end of this month,,,i can do odd jobs , i have a old 4x4 truck,,(yard work,junk hauling,scrap metal,rental cleanouts)if anyone knows about anything PM me,i check here every day.i need help , i still have 2 bills from Jan to pay, had to do a payment plan with the electric co.if you can only dontate 5 or 10$ that will help, just use pay pal for small donations,e -mail above.Thanks.louis



Hey Louis I just sent you a donation via louisrfnauto@yahoo.com through PayPal. Let me know if you get it. I don't have much trust in this kind of transaction. I know it works but confirmation that the correct person gets it always helps.

Speedy recovery to you.

Roy


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 6, 2017)

Louis,

Check your Paypal account, you should have some funding from me too.

Ken


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 6, 2017)

And me. Hope it helps.


----------



## eastokie (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow , i was really floored by your donations,seeing how things have been slow after the holidays,  yes i got all 3, and should be able to pay everything off this month, Thanks you ,thank you.


----------



## royesses (Feb 8, 2017)

You're welcome. Pass it on when you can. Have a speedy recovery.
Roy


----------



## eastokie (Feb 14, 2017)

Feb 13 update, I NEED GUTTERS !!!!!!!!!!!!  those damn code enforcers wrote me up last week, seems they dont like the look of my house, i dont have enough drainage and gutters, along with 3 other  "problems"  that i can take care of,is anyone near OKC knows where i can get some good used gutters cheap or free PM me asap.other wise i am ok, walking around plenty just not for more than an hour, still cant bend my leg back so that means when i see the doc end of Feb they will Force it back,so at least another month before i can get even a PT job,plenty of those just have to sort them out on craigslist,bunch of crap on their,i will still need donations to make it another month,any amount is helpfull, Thanks .louis.


----------



## eastokie (Feb 22, 2017)

weekly update,doing good, sorting out my storage shed, and such,cant walk or stand or even sit more than 2 hours,still need GUTTERS, will see doc a week from today, see if they Force my leg back then,if so, that will set me back another month..got all my bills paid up f this month, have 2 due first of March,will need donations for those 2 , rest of bills are due middle of month, we'll see about those later.Any donation of any size is appreciated, Thanks again louis.


----------

